# The Rice Method



## rice (Mar 8, 2012)

Out-of-date OP below. See this post for the complete revamp and tutorial.
-----------------------------------------------------

CFL stands for

Step 1: Corners
Step 2: First Six Edges
Step 3: Last Six Edges

We are already familiar with Corners, just use your favorite 2x2 method. LSE should be familiar to most of us also, refer to any rouxtorial for a refresher if you need it.

FSE is divided into 3 sub-steps: solving 2 adjacent E layer edges, solving the other E layer edges, then DL/DR or DF/DB while solving for the L/R or F/B centers. To solve for these edges, we will pair them up and then insert them into the correct position. While FSE is meant to be executed intuitively, some algorithms are provided below for illustrative purposes.

For the entirety of FSE, the following applies. U and D turns, as well as any slice moves, can be freely performed without affecting the corners. This may lead to some confusion at first as the U and D layers won't necessarily be aligned with each other and the centers will be all over the place. All other turns X that precede an algorithm must conclude with X'. Since there is no EO in FSE, some pairs will have skips or shorter solutions than others.

*Step 2a*
There are four possibilities for the first pair: FL/FR, RF/RB, BR/BL, and LB/LF.

Both edges will be in the U or D layer 42.42% of the time, so our job will be easy here. All we need to do is execute U/D/slice moves to pair up the edges. Let's say we opted to pair up the FL and FR edges and the pair is on the U layer. AUF to put the pair in the UF/UB position, then execute M' F M2 F' or M' F' M2 F.

24.24% of the time, one edge will be in the U or D layer and the other edge will be the E layer. To solve for the pair, move the first edge into a position that would allow you to R' E' R or L E L'. Hopefully, our pair will be in the correct position, as indicated by corner alignment. If not, move the pair to the FL/FR position, then F M2 F2 M2 F or F' M2 F2 M2 F'.

If both edges are in the E layer unoriented, it would be best to choose another pair. There is a 6.06% chance of this occurring.

*Step 2b*
Assuming our first pair is in the FL/FR position, perform an E2 or y2 to store it in the back. Now, E moves are forbidden and R/L moves only should be used in conjugates, such as R U' M2 U R', L F' M2 F L', and their many varients.

Both edges will be in the U or D layer 62.22% of the time, so Step 2a can be repeated.

17.77% of the time, one edge will be in the U or D layer and the other edge will be the E layer. Use a conjugate, then execute M F M2 F' or M F' M2 F to store our second pair in the front.

If both edges are in the E layer unoriented, that really sucks. There is a 2.22% chance of this occurring.

*Step 2c*
We are now confined to U/D/M/S moves. There are two possibilities for the last pair: DF/DB and DL/DR.

Pair up two edges of whatever the D color is and move it to the U layer. Align the D-layer corners with the E-layer edges. Suppose that we paired up edges that belong in the DF/DB position. The center of the F layer must be the opposite color of the corner/edge pairs in the F layer. If not, move the center into position without breaking up the third edge pair.

To insert our third pair, AUF the FU sticker to match with the center and then perform M2. An E slice can be done if the center is already positioned and the pair is in the BU/BD position to preserve the center. Do a y/y' turn to move on to LSE.

*Optimization*
With Steps 1 and 3, our work is already cut out for us. Step 2 can be improved by positioning pairs without needing to align corners, reducing cube rotations, pairing edges from different angles, and finding shortcuts. The example FSE solve shown below is not particularly optimized, but we can assume the average move count of CFL to be around 45 to 55 STM.

tl;dr FSE example solve
Another solution for the example scramble

Video example of edge pairing: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...he-rice-method&p=727926&viewfull=1#post727926

*List of insightful solves*
1. Cool Frog - 43 moves
2. Kirjava - 35 moves
3. Ranzha V. Emodrach - 37 moves
4. Cool Frog - 33 moves
5. Ranzha V. Emodrach - 32 moves
6. y235 - 38 moves
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 8, 2012)

waterman/roux hybrid

it works, nice to see a proposed method actually be something new


----------



## benskoning (Mar 8, 2012)

very nice.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Mar 8, 2012)

I actually use this method


----------



## rice (Mar 9, 2012)

What did you use before and what prompted the change to CFL?


----------



## oll+phase+sync (Mar 9, 2012)

I tried to use something similar long time, but inserted any L- with any R-edge instead of strictly using L- R-edges from the same face, so CFL also solves the trouble of doing mixed color LSE. 

When do you solve centers (L/R)?

Do you have a strategy to benefit from a single, already solved edge?


Regarding move count 
corners: 16
first 6edges: 21 (maybe to optimistic)
LSE: 15

=~ 52 (wich I think is reasonable for a simple/intermediate Corners Fist method - I should really sit down and measure that for som 50 solves)


----------



## rice (Mar 9, 2012)

If you have a guide/tutorial for that, I would be willing to look it over.

L/R centers are solved simultaneously with the insertion of the third pair.

A solved edge in Step 2a is easy: Just have the two edges in the FL/UR position, then do R' E' R.
For Step 2b: You could do L' U M2 U' L M F M2 F' or R' F' M2 F R F' M2 F for a FL/UR pair.
One way you could solve for Step 2c: If the pair is in the DB/RU position, M' U will suffice if the centers are already solved.

While I am happy to provide algs for certain situations, FSE is meant to be intuitive. Depending on the case, complex conjugates with multiple set-up moves can be used, though care has to be taken to preserve the edge pair when undoing the set-up moves.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Mar 10, 2012)

rice said:


> What did you use before and what prompted the change to CFL?


 I was trying to learn the beginners method but I was too lazy to learn the algs for the last layer so i thought this would be easier to learn since i knew how to do a 2x2


----------



## rice (Mar 11, 2012)

Some editing done to the OP and most interestingly, I found a 13 move solution to the example scramble.


----------



## oll+phase+sync (Mar 12, 2012)

I didn't have time to do lots of solves, but my current experiences are:

- I'm most of the time I'm turning the whole cube and do the insertion in the U layer

- 2a - this is the hardest so far (even is somteimes just 4 moves), I don't feel like having the time to look for the optimal pair, instead if I spot any L/R-edge it take that and search the corresponding - sometimes it's obvious it a ugly pair but searching a different pair would be to much loss of time.

- 2b if much more focused since there is no freedom in choosing an edge.

- 2c I regulary use DL/UR- , UR/DL-pairs to optimize this step


----------



## rice (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm thinking about generating EG algs that don't affect the edges and that should help with pairing them up since hypothetically, a cuber could use inspection and step 1 solve time to hunt for edges, thus ensuring a steady, flowing solve. As a nice side-effect, it could also be used for bld. Is there any interest for this?


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 14, 2012)

http://tinyurl.com/algR2F2RF-R-xy

B2 U' B F R2 D R2 B2 L' F B D' R2 U2 D2 F L R D2 L2 R U2 D2 F D

R2 F2 R F' R' xy' RUR'U'R'FRF' u/ corners lol
M2 xy'z' / R face edges
E' B' L E2 L' B x' / L EDGES
D' M U2 M' U2 D S x2/ first two block lol

U M2 R U' r' U' M' U r U R' M' U' u2 M' u2 M'
43 moves.

Linear BTW


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 14, 2012)

rice said:


> I'm thinking about generating EG algs that don't affect the edges and that should help with pairing them up since hypothetically, a cuber could use inspection and step 1 solve time to hunt for edges, thus ensuring a steady, flowing solve. As a nice side-effect, it could also be used for bld. Is there any interest for this?


 
Yes, and you should name the variant Fried Rice.


----------



## oll+phase+sync (Mar 14, 2012)

rice said:


> I'm thinking about generating EG algs that don't affect the edges and that should help with pairing them up since hypothetically, a cuber could use inspection and step 1 solve time to hunt for edges...


 
I actually started to plan ahead 4 Corners and 1 edge, then continue with an CLL that don't touch this 1 edge (this is no real restriction). Step 2a is much easier this way ( just one edge to solve and you already know the colors of this edge during inspection.

A variation of this would be to pair up two edges during inspection and easily place them after the corners step. (I think that's the same idea as yours)

But while I may use/learn edge-save-PBL I would not go for any EG ideas.


----------



## rice (Mar 15, 2012)

Good point, it's better to know all of the effects of an alg than to learn an edge-saving version, which btw has a very high move count.

Cool Frog, would you mind if I added your post to a list of insightful solves in the OP?


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 15, 2012)

I am honored <3


----------



## rice (Mar 16, 2012)

If anyone finds new shortcuts or had an amazing solve, please post it and I'll add it to the list.
btw, has anyone tried a CN solve?


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 16, 2012)

"a CN solve" 

>_>


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 16, 2012)

Is this method having potential?

Corners is possible to do in 2-3 seconds (2x2)

LSE is also possible to do very fast.

How fast do you guys think FSE can be?


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 17, 2012)

D2 B2 U' F' R' L2 B F2 R2 L D' U' B U' F' R2 L D2 L' U2 D' R' F2 R' L2

F' R x U2 F L2 U' y R2 D // Step 1
r2 F M2 F' R2 // Step 2a
E L' b' M2 F M U // Step 2b
L2 U' M2 U R2 // Step 2c
U R2 U' y M2 U F2 M' U M' U2 // Step 3

35 moves


----------



## rice (Mar 17, 2012)

@Ickenicke: Given the initial feedback we see here, I think it would be safe to say that this method has potential in a number of different areas. As with any method, it just comes down to practice. 

Some questions for those who have been messing with the rice method for a bit: How does recog affect your times? How difficult is the transition from other methods? Are there any bottlenecks?

@Kirjava: list updated


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 18, 2012)

L F2 L2 B2 R B2 U2 F2 R' D2 B2 F' U' L' D2 B' D' R2 D2 F2 U2

Corners: R U2 R' F2 U' R2' F
1/2 Belt: U' M U2 M'
1/2 Belt: y M2' U M' U' M2' U
DR and DL: y' S2 R' E' l y' E' M' E M' x y
L6E: M' U2 M2 U M U M2' U2 M2' U M2' U

37 STM
I like this method =)


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 18, 2012)

L F2 L2 B2 R B2 U2 F2 R' D2 B2 F' U' L' D2 B' D' R2 D2 F2 U2

R U2 R' F2 U' R2' F
z M' U M z' M U M' U' B' E B U z B'M B R' U'
l2 U' M U' M' U2 M' U' M U

33 STM
http://tinyurl.com/algRU2R-F2U-R2


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 18, 2012)

Cool Frog said:


> L F2 L2 B2 R B2 U2 F2 R' D2 B2 F' U' L' D2 B' D' R2 D2 F2 U2
> 
> R U2 R' F2 U' R2' F
> z M' U M z' M U M' U' B' E B U z B'M B R' U'
> ...


 
r U2 R' F2 U' r2' F U2
S R E' R' S x'
E2' l E2' x' U M2' U' R' z
U2 l2 U' M' U L2 U M U2 M' U' M'
32 STM =3


----------



## y235 (Mar 18, 2012)

R2 B' U R' L B U B2 D' B' U2 R U2 B2 L' U2 F2 B2 L' U2 L'

x R2 U' R' U R' F R2 F'
M2 z U' M S U' M2 F M2 F'
M U2 S D2 S D2 
x2 M' U M U M' U' M U M2 U' M2 U' M D2 M' D2
38 STM


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 18, 2012)

I have a feeling this method very well might push for optimal corners. That's a lot of algs ;-;


----------



## rice (Mar 19, 2012)

I made a lame worksheet that may me since I'm a visual learner. The only complete list of EG algs I know of is here, which is where I'll be going to while I'm learning EG (unless there's a 'better' list out there). Some things I'll be trying to memorize algs effectively: executing algs with two hands and OH with each hand, mentally visualizing the cube while it turns as I perform the alg in my head, using my lame worksheet. Using multiple, different approaches to learn an alg will force me to thoroughly and completely master it, while giving me a deeper understanding into how the alg affects the cube. Who wants to join me? 

ps: list updated


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 19, 2012)

http://stachu.cubing.net/undestined/eg_table.php


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 19, 2012)

Someone should do an example solve that doesn't solve every step optimally.


----------



## rice (Mar 19, 2012)

@StachuK1992: might wanna update the eg wiki page 

Someone get Feliks to do it so the rest of us don't feel so bad about how much slower we are with only a few days of practice.


----------



## cubacca1972 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm a bit slow on the uptake, so it took me a few readings of the first post to grasp the method. Now that I am starting to get it, I am impressed. Corners First Lives! I will stick with calling it the Rice Method, as [soapbox] I can't stand deciphering what a method is by some odd clump of capitalized letters [soapbox]. Is Rice your name or nickname?


----------



## rice (Mar 20, 2012)

rice is my nickname.....I love rice, I eat it everyday 
It seems like my writing skills have failed since you needed to go over the first post several times. What parts need improvement? I want to make it as clear as possible, so that anyone reading this would be able to understand the rice method after one reading. btw, if anyone wants to make a video tutorial of the rice method, they are more than welcome to. I think that would help those of us who don't want to be spammed by a wall of text.


----------



## cubacca1972 (Mar 21, 2012)

rice said:


> rice is my nickname.....I love rice, I eat it everyday
> It seems like my writing skills have failed since you needed to go over the first post several times. What parts need improvement? I want to make it as clear as possible, so that anyone reading this would be able to understand the rice method after one reading. btw, if anyone wants to make a video tutorial of the rice method, they are more than welcome to. I think that would help those of us who don't want to be spammed by a wall of text.



I just got thrown by the FSE description. I would describe it as follows:

The first six edges are solved in three sub-steps, 2A, 2B, and 2C. Step 2A solves any two edges in the E slice that are adjacent to each other. Step 2B solves the remaining two E slice edges. Step 2C solves either the DB and DF edges, or the DL and DR edges, while solving all the centres.

Then I would add all the qualifiers to each step in the more detailed sections that describe each substep (i.e., you don't have to worry about centers until 2C, don't have to align the edges with the D layer corners until 2C, etc.).

Depending on your thoughts on keeping your actual name private, I'd still consider naming the method after yourself.


----------



## Sillas (Mar 21, 2012)

This method have structure similar to M2/OP (that you know), but performed with opened eyes. Using EG to more efficient corners, LSE from Roux method and this new FSE.


rice said:


> Step 1: Corners
> Step 2: First Six Edges
> Step 3: Last Six Edges
> Some things I'll be trying to memorize algs effectively: executing algs with two hands and OH with each hand, mentally visualizing the cube while it turns as I perform the alg in my head, using my lame worksheet. Using multiple, different approaches to learn an alg will force me to thoroughly and completely master it, while giving me a deeper understanding into how the alg affects the cube.


By your posts you seems know much things about all this, even being a new member.


----------



## Godmil (Mar 21, 2012)

Not wanting to be 'that guy', but can anyone make a video demonstrating how this works. Sounds like a really cool method.


----------



## chikato_tan (Mar 21, 2012)

i agree with Godmil , please make a tutorial video , Rice


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 21, 2012)

I bet you can generate a bunch of useful algs for step 2b.

2a can be done with a similar fashion to 2c, ignoring centres while solving corners gives a small improvement also.

number of times: 38/38
best time: 19.87
worst time: 49.45

current avg5: 25.06 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 23.91 (σ = 0.69)

current avg12: 24.98 (σ = 1.67)
best avg12: 24.98 (σ = 1.67)


----------



## rice (Mar 21, 2012)

@cubacca1972: description changed, hopefully for the better. I prefer to call my method the rice method because using my own name would be awkward, like referring to myself in the third-person. I may reveal my identity at a later time, if I go to a comp.

@Sillas: This is the Internet. If one bothers to thoroughly research a topic, one can pick up quite a lot of things.

@Godmil and chikato_tan: There's a 30% chance that I may make a video. Once again, if anyone wants to make a tutorial, they can certainly do so.

@Kirjava: Thanks for being brave and posting your times! <3 Makes you feel like a noob all over again, right?  
As for generating algs, I'm a bit too busy to do so atm, thus I extend the invitation to anyone who wishes to do so. 
Regarding 2b, if there is an edge pair in FL/UR, we can do U F M' F' then insert it. It's shorter than the alg I posted earlier.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 21, 2012)

rice said:


> Makes you feel like a noob all over again, right?


 
Not really. I doubt there are people doing better atm.


----------



## rice (Mar 21, 2012)

I was just talking about your current average relative to your PB.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 21, 2012)

eh.

I spend a lot of time doing other methods anyway. I'm worse than this with some of them


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 22, 2012)

45.25, 27.30, 54.52, 28.98, 36.99, 44.09, 47.46, 32.83, 40.80, 38.45, 31.19, 33.52

current avg5: 34.93 (σ = 3.07)
best avg5: 34.93 (σ = 3.07)

current avg12: 37.96 (σ = 6.35)

Just did an avg 12. no rolling so pretty meh. Lookahead is pretty terrible.


----------



## rice (Mar 22, 2012)

I feel your pain. I've started doing solves with the good, old metronome. Keep it up!


----------



## rice (Mar 26, 2012)

I set the bar low with this one! 


Spoiler


----------



## Godmil (Mar 26, 2012)

Excellent, thanks for the video, makes it much easier to follow


----------



## rice (Mar 27, 2012)

An interesting theory that should significantly improve times: making the first edge pair and storing it in the D layer, solving the corners without breaking up the pair, inserting the first pair, then solving like normal for the rest. This allows us to maximize utilization of inspection time and therefore speed up look-ahead and execution for the entirety of the solve.


----------



## oll+phase+sync (Mar 28, 2012)

rice said:


> making the first edge pair and storing it in the D layer, solving the corners without breaking up the pair, inserting the first pair, then solving like normal for the rest.



I remember having read that an Josef Jelinek's site. 

Also from theory (and from symetry) after doing the corners step it does not matter wich pair of corners it is, that I start with. But when planng a "pair-prepare" I discribed by you, its is easiest, if both edges belong in the opposite layer ... (not sure that si understandable so I do an )

Exsample:
2a1- Yellow-Blue and Yellow-Green form a edge pair in D
1a - Solve white Corner on D
1b - Solve yellow corner on U 
2a2- U°M2 to placve Yellow-Blue Yelow-Green
2b- Continue with White-Blue White-Green
2c - solve white an yellow centers along with on yellow and one white edge
3 - LSE

While at first this looks exactly like what you dicribe, It has the following advanteges to me:

2a2 is really just two moves - ( it might be better to do U° L2R2 D to save cube rotation)
2b I am much more comfortable looking for two U-colored(white in my exsample edges)
2c Is now different from 2b because here now one edge is Yellow and the other white, but I can easily benefit from cases where I solve yellow-red and white-orange..
3- I get LSE with white yellow as R and L wich I prefer.

While the first point (2a2) my really saves moves all the other things should have no influence on movecount, just on the way of lookahead...[maybe wrong because after having done columns you have 4 possibilites vor 2c while I restict myself to just 2 plus 2 (with opposit colors )]

EDIT: The most obvious way to benefit from this I forgot to mention - build 4 corner and two edges of the same layer right at the start.


----------



## rice (Mar 28, 2012)

Building on your idea, oll+phase+sync, I have come up with the fried rice method! 
1. Starting with white on D, we pair up white/blue and white/green in the DL/DR position
2. Pair up yellow/blue and yellow/green in the DF/DB position
3. Solve corners based on position of 1st edge pair (if white/blue is in DL, white/blue/red will be in DFL)
4. Insert 2nd pair, align corners
5. Rotate cube so red/orange is on D, then make and insert 3rd pair
6. LSE


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 28, 2012)

rice said:


> An interesting theory that should significantly improve times: making the first edge pair and storing it in the D layer, solving the corners without breaking up the pair, inserting the first pair, then solving like normal for the rest. This allows us to maximize utilization of inspection time and therefore speed up look-ahead and execution for the entirety of the solve.


 
I try to pair up the first one during the end of the corners/at the same time, a la EOLine.


----------



## rice (Mar 30, 2012)

Has anyone tried out fried rice? It should ease look-ahead for the edge pairs.


----------



## oll+phase+sync (Mar 31, 2012)

rice said:


> Has anyone tried out fried rice? It should ease look-ahead for the edge pairs.


Doing the pseudo cross (no center, and unphased axis ) is really quite easy, and after corners the rest of the solve is really a piece of cake.

But having a cross makes corner anticipation during inspection to hard for me, so I think one should solve at least two corner while crossing.


----------



## rice (Apr 1, 2012)

It's still too early to see how many edge pairs should be made (0, 1, or 2 pairs) before solving the corners. I'm trying to track multiple pieces around the cube but too much can be mind-blowing, so I haven't undergone any serious attempts yet. Has anyone tried to track several edge and/or corner pieces through a solve?


----------



## rice (Mar 25, 2013)

Welcome to the 1st Annual Rice Method Revival!

I've been thinking about how to speed up this method, but Cube Explorer isn't really suited for generating and solving ricey cases. Is there any demand for a list of cases? I can cook some up, but some might not be optimal.


----------



## elrog (Mar 25, 2013)

Cool. I had an idea for this exact method before. Seems like nearly everything has already been thought of. Concerning speeding this up, doing EG without effecting edges to improve look ahead could be good except for it would vastly increase the number of moves for algorithms. Prahaps you could preserve just enough edges that make it easy to preserve. Even preserving just these edges still limits the possiblitities of where other edges can be. I would suggest doing someing similar to PEG algs. They preserve the middle layer and many can be derived from the standard EG algs by treating the Pairs as a single corner.

This doesn't really partain to this method, but I thought I'd post it here. Could any waterman users tell me if it would be just as good a speedsolving method to solve the corners and then the bottom 4 edges (then proceed as in standard waterman) as it would be do do waterman. I think it could be because all of the corners can be planned out during inspection.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Mar 25, 2013)

elrog said:


> This doesn't really partain to this method, but I thought I'd post it here. Could any waterman users tell me if it would be just as good a speedsolving method to solve the corners and then the bottom 4 edges (then proceed as in standard waterman) as it would be do do waterman. I think it could be because all of the corners can be planned out during inspection.



In terms of look-ahead, no. At least that's my experience. 

@rice: I was wondering if you'd ever be back on the forums. In of movecount, there isn't much you can do. With the exception of EG for corners, this method is pretty well optimized. I guess in terms of speed, the most important things would be developing more thorough strategies for look-ahead.


----------



## elrog (Mar 26, 2013)

Well, the inspection is the best of any 3x3x3 methods out there. EG is solving all 8 corners with inspection. I think this could help make up for some of the slack in recognition.

@ somerandomkidmike's next post: Hey, I'm just trying to look at this with an optimistic point of veiw. Aslo, what other method solves 8 peices orientation and permutation with inspection alone?


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Mar 26, 2013)

elrog said:


> Well, the inspection is the best of any 3x3x3 methods out there. EG is solving all 8 corners with inspection. I think this could help make up for some of the slack in recognition.



I don't think the problem with recognition has anything to do with the corners, so there is really no point in presenting a more complicated corners solution as an "improvement". Sure, you might save 2 or 3 moves and improve your recognition for the first step, but you're just going to make it more difficult for the next step. 

Either way, I don't know where you're getting the idea that the "inspection is the best of any 3x3x3 methods out there". I'm sure if that was true, the CFL method would be adopted as a main method by many more cubers- specifically people that have tried Roux or other corners-first variations. 

The real downfall for using this as a speedsolving method is the first-six edges. The solutions are very elegant for a highly intuitive corners-first method, but it suffers from a moveset that is awkward for the step with the hardest recognition. No amount of optimization for the corners will help with that.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 26, 2013)

Having tried CF methods, I agree, but...

...what if you could do them quickly, somehow? I mean, for the best people, the corners can be done in 2 seconds, and so can L6E. If all we have to do is solve 6 edges and the centers in 6 seconds (to get sub-10), maybe there's a way.


----------



## elrog (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes, but the WR is 5. That leaves you 1 second for the first 6 edges. Good Luck!! 

@ qqref's next post: "6 seconds is a lot of time" Not for all of us my friend...


----------



## qqwref (Mar 26, 2013)

That's a single solve. Nobody averages 5 seconds.

And besides, even if this method isn't going to be WR level, being able to sub-10 it would be pretty impressive. 6 seconds is a lot of time; if we can do that, great, but if we can make 3 seconds possible, that would be even better, and 7 seconds would be possible for the whole cube. It's unlikely, but hey, who knows?

I'm thinking maybe some way to get the 4 E-layer edges first, then a D move and placing DB and DF (really DR and DL), then ADF/L6E.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Mar 26, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Having tried CF methods, I agree, but...
> 
> ...what if you could do them quickly, somehow? I mean, for the best people, the corners can be done in 2 seconds, and so can L6E. If all we have to do is solve 6 edges and the centers in 6 seconds (to get sub-10), maybe there's a way.




Realistically, you're not going to have a 2 second solve for the corners IF you want to guarantee decent recognition for step 2a. Considering that the 2x2 average world record is just over 2 seconds, I think you'd be lucky to have 3 seconds for the corners (for an elite 2x2 solver). Anyway, with that aside, I don't think it's impossible to get sub-10 with this method. It just requires more refined strategies for the F6E. With the experimenting I've done with CFL, I've actually had some decent solves, but I don't think the potential is anywhere near CFOP or Roux.

What I like about this method is that it gives elegant and short solutions for casual solving.


----------



## rice (Mar 26, 2013)

Inspection time plays a huge role here. I will make a list of which edges CLL messes up and will expand to EG if there is demand. Tracking also plays a huge role as well. I think sub-10 is possible if you can plan out the solve far enough that you can track pieces. One obstacle on the learning curve is being able to rapidly find the desired edge pair(s). If you aren't tracking, can you infer where your pair(s) are most likely to be in 2 glances max? The first glance should pick out edges in 3 adjacent faces (like U,F,L) and make a 2nd glance, if necessary, based on that. While this method is more involved, mentally, I believe it has potential. As with anything, practice makes perfect.

@qqwref simultaneously pairing and inserting the first 2 pairs sounds like it would make for many cases.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Mar 26, 2013)

Well, like I said, I believe that there is sub-10 potential, but I still don't believe it has the potential that Roux and CFOP have.


----------



## rice (Mar 28, 2013)

When first solving with misaligned layers, I would often solve two edge pairs only to find out that they were oriented the wrong way. A quick fix would be F B M2 F' B' or anything that is comfortable for you. The rice method is _very_ flexible!


----------



## rice (Mar 23, 2014)

*Welcome to the 2nd Annual TRIM (The RIce Method) Revival!*
This past year has given way to a significant innovation in the method, yielding a much more interesting way to solve the cube, as well as paving the path for faster times. Below is an updated guide with the details.

*Step One: Solve the corners*
Nothing new here; use whatever 2x2 method you fancy.

*Step Two: First Six Edges, ignoring position/orientation* [See OP for how to pair edges]
Opposite colors are equivalent, meaning red = orange and blue = green for the purpose of pairing edges.
Make any two pairs and insert them in any orientation, ignoring the centers. 
This means you could have orange and red edges in F and blue edges in B. Only pay attention to the E-layer edges in the following example. M U F B U' B

Then, pair and insert DL and DR with the correct position and orientation.

*Step Three: LSE^2*
Solve LSE like normal, ignoring the E slice. Familiar cases will look distorted, but solve them like normal. Often, the position of opposite edges will be swapped, ie UF <-> UB, but worry not. It will get dealt with shortly. 

Align the corners and center, then do a z/z' cube rotation. Depending on the case, it may be advantageous to do an
additional x/x' cube rotation. One of the side colors is now the new 'U.' Solve LSE again. Some cases will appear to be distorted but solve them like normal. 

*End cases:*
http://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R2_U2_R2_U2_R2_U2&alg=R2_U2_R2_U2_R2_U2

http://alg.cubing.net/?setup=xz_U_R2_U2_R2_U2_R2_U&alg=U_R2_U2_R2_U2_R2_U

http://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U2_R2_U2_R2_U2&alg=U2_R2_U2_R2_U2

*Final Notes: *
A faster way to insert pairs in FSE is x/x' U M2 U' x'/x (or some variation of that), rather than F/B M2 F'/B'.
This also allows for a glimpse at the D edges. In step three, adjusting to a new 'U' will not take long and is overshadowed by the much greater flexibility in edge pairing/insertion, as well as moving some of the bottleneck in looking for the E edges to the second LSE.

*Example solves:*
Solve 1

Solve 2


----------



## irontwig (Mar 23, 2014)

Why don't you just comm L3E?


----------



## rice (Mar 24, 2014)

Quite often, you'll have 4 misoriented edges and/or DF is swpped with DB. I'm not familiar with commutators, though, so it might be easy.

edit: I guess you could use BH edges?


----------



## rice (Mar 31, 2014)

One thing to note is that some LSE^2 cases might be difficult to see at first, so make sure the centers are aligned with the corners.

Also, pretty patterns can be created using M-edge permutation algs for the E and S slices.

Here is another end case, which I have added to the list above: 
http://alg.cubing.net/?setup=U2_R2_U2_R2_U2&alg=U2_R2_U2_R2_U2


----------



## rice (Dec 18, 2016)

Growth does not occur linearly, but is characterized by jumps and leaps amidst lengthy plateaus. And so it was with this little method of mine. After picking up cubing again, I made a number of conceptual breakthroughs that removed the over-reliance on look-ahead and vastly increased the number of options one has for optimally solving each sub-step. While there are a number of similarities with the old way of doing things, this latest iteration of the rice method will look very different from before.

The post will include a brief synopsis of the steps, define some terms, followed by an in-depth explanation of each part, discuss the advantages and disadvantages of using the method, have some example solves and videos, then end with advanced material. So let's get to it.....

Synopsis
0. Don't get confused by the fact that we will start with blue as D, then end up with white as D.
1. Make a cross using middle layer edges with blue and green edge pairs on the bottom
2. Solve blue corners in the D layer, then green corners in the U layer
3. Insert green edge pair into U layer
4. AUF to make columns and rotate the cube so that white is bottom and yellow is top like normal
5. Insert a white edge pair into the DL/DR slot with the correct centers
6. LSE

Definitions
Edge pair: Two edges of the same primary color that have opposite secondary colors that are in the correct position relative to each other. For example, the blue/red edge and blue/orange edge is considered an edge pair when you can form a blue line with them, such as when they are in the UF and UB positions, respectively.

Corner pair: Two adjacent corners that are in correct position relative to each other. For example, the UFR and UFL corners. Discussed further in the last section.

Middle layer edges: Assuming the traditional "white is always down" philosophy, the middle layer edges would consist of the blue/red, blue/orange, green/red, and green/orange edges.

Layer: What you think of when referring to a given side/slice of the cube. Note that the centers won't be relevant until Step 5, so they can be ignored until then.

The 6 Step Program

Step 0: Essentially, we are solving for the middle layer edges first so we don't have to hunt for them mid-solve, building the corners around that, then making some adjustments so that we end up in the same place as what would be accomplished by block-building and CMLL in Roux.

Step 1: Let blue be the D color and green be the U color for now. Make a cross in the D layer with two edge pairs using the middle layer edges, one vertical and one horizontal. An example would be a blue/red+blue/orange edge pair in the DF/DB position and a green/red+green/orange edge pair in the DR/DL position. Note that you don't have to pair up these edges before putting them in place; they can just be put in one at a time. Pick the side with an easy cross to be your D layer.

Step 2: Now that we have a cross, we want to put the blue corners in the D layer. Make sure to place them correctly relative to the blue edge pair. Then, solve for the green corners. While the vast majority of 2x2 or CMLL algs will keep the cross or at most dislodge an edge that can easily be inserted, I would consider using a different alg if two or more edges are moved around.

Step 3: At this point, AUF so that doing an M2 move will insert the green edge pair of the cross into the correct position in the U layer. Line the columns up.

Step 4: Rotate the cube so that white is on the bottom and yellow is on the top.

Step 5: Using only U, D, and slice moves, make a white/blue+white/green edge pair and put it in the U layer. Then, use slice moves to line up the blue center with the green columns, AUF the edge pair, and do an M2 to insert the pair with the correct center.

Step 6: LSE

Advantages of using the rice method:
1. No algs needed, very intuitive
2. Allow for a range of solving styles, from rigid speedsolves to CN and FMC solves
3. Don't have to block-build

Disadvantages of using the rice method:
1. Requires knowing LSE
2. Colors can be confusing
3. Solving for the corners can eat up a lot of moves if you're not careful, but knowing algs will help.

Example solves:
Example 1: uses corner pairing
Example 2: also uses corner pairing
Example 3: uses block building to solve the first layer
Example 4: also uses block building

A poor attempt at a tutorial video

Intermediate
1. The cross and corners can be made with red and orange being the U and D layers. Even with a blue/green cross, you can have the D corners be green.
2. Inserting D corners one at a time can be inefficient, so making a corner pair and inserting that will speed things up. Lets say that we are solving for a blue DFR/DFL corner pair. If blue is point up, place the pair above where it needs to go and do xMF2M' to insert it. If blue is facing the right side, then either perform xrFM'FRF' or xMSR'FS'M' to insert the corner pair. Mirror this if blue is facing the left side.
3. When inserting the DL/DR edge pair, you can solve for a yellow edge pair instead of a white one and make yellow be your new D layer.

Advanced
4. Blockbuilding the D layer is very move-efficient, since you can build a "first block" and tack on a row to that. Another option is to build three rows; the sky is the limit.
5. Color-neutrality: One thing I've noticed is that I've been able to take advantage of situations where a number of 1st layer pieces are already in position or easy to solve for that would not be an option even for Roux solvers.

Here are some of the best solutions I've found that illustrate this:
Example 5
Example 6
Example 7
Example 8
Example 9


----------



## rice (Jan 16, 2018)

Another year, another post. It seems like every new method proposal comes with a corresponding set of 10's to 100's algs to learn, and you know what? It doesn't have to be that way. That is why I have always been thrilled by how far I can push the more intuitive, puzzle-like aspects of cubing every time I dust off the rice method and look at it with fresh eyes.

This latest, self-contained post brings with it an overall conceptual framework of maximizing freedom of available moves and minimizing "breaking/undoing things that had previously been built up in order to get to the next step." Contrast that with CFOP, which forces you to pick a color, solve the cross, forces you to solve F2L without breaking anything, then solving LL breaks things in the process of trying to solve everything at once anyway, which is why LL algs are so long. This is just one example, but the same general critique applies to other methods as well. Now, these aren't bad methods, just different ones, and a well-rounded cuber will absorb all of them and make them their own.

With that said, let's get to business. Select your main method:


Spoiler: CFOP




Ignore the centers and choose a D color
Solve the four CE pairs. See PCMS for tips. Rouxers can blockbuild.

Orient and permute U corners
Solve DL and DR, along with their centers. Example
LSE






Spoiler: Roux




Ignore the centers and choose a D color
Build the first block, but ignore LF, LB, and the center
Build the second block, but ignore RF, RB, and the center. Check the CFOP Spoiler for another blockbuilding option.

CMLL, or CMSLL if you know PCMS
Solve UL and UR, then do x('). Note that this step can be done before CMLL. Just pair them up and place them in the DF and DB position, solve CMLL, then do (U) M2.
Solve your _new _DL and DR, along with their centers. Example
LSE






Spoiler: ZZ/Petrus/Other



I'm sorry. Your method is just too restrictive. Pick another option and try again.


Spoiler



I mean, I can't really fault ZZ for EOLine because that's the whole point of ZZ. Nor can I fault Petrus for the 2x2x3 block because that's the whole point of Petrus. Like I said, there are no bad methods, just different ones.






One potential disadvantage, at least at first, is that the look-ahead for DL/DR/centers will be the primary roadblock. However, this can be mitigated with practice.

So, what are the advantages of using the rice method?

No new algs to learn! And a complete beginner would only need to learn 2-look corner algs to get started.
Good use of inspection time + good look ahead potential between each step + color neutrality = fast solves


----------

